# Wagner: Extracts from the Operas (EMI)



## MatsP (Sep 19, 2011)

Is it just me, or is the 2004 EMI remaster of "Wagner: Operatic Extracts" (it says "Extracts from the Operas" on the front) overly muffled in the treble compared to the 1993 remaster? It sounds somewhat dull to my ears.

Mats


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

MatsP said:


> Is it just me, or is the 2004 EMI remaster of "Wagner: Operatic Extracts" (it says "Extracts from the Operas" on the front) overly muffled in the treble compared to the 1993 remaster? It sounds somewhat dull to my ears.
> 
> Mats


I assume you are comparing this CD: http://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Operatic-Extracts-Richard-Classical/dp/B000002S5B
To this one: http://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Extracts-Operas-Kirsten-Flagstad/dp/B00064N8RM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_m1

I can't hear much of a difference myself. The only thing I can tell you is that they are both far worse (for audio quality) than any Solti.


----------



## MatsP (Sep 19, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I assume you are comparing this CD: http://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Operatic-Extracts-Richard-Classical/dp/B000002S5B
> To this one: http://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Extracts-Operas-Kirsten-Flagstad/dp/B00064N8RM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_m1
> 
> I can't hear much of a difference myself. The only thing I can tell you is that are both far worse (for audio quality) than any Solti.


Yes, those are the CDs I'm talking about. Currently I'm mostly using (Grado) headphones when listening, and they are quite revealing in cases like this one, so that's probably why I notice it more than you do. Regarding Solti, I'm sure recordings with him are generally of better sound quality, but Furtwängler has become my favourite conductor lately.

Mats


----------

